# !!!! More brake bleed or Master Cylinder is bad !!!!



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi friends. Some time ago I post a question here about a weird issue that I have after upgrading my brakes and change the brake fluid. I install ECS Stage 1 & Stage 1R Big Brake Kit with SS brake lines, Ferodo DS2500 pads and ATE Typ200 brake fluid. 
From the beginning the pedal travel was a spongy, not to the floor but with good dead travel, then I bleed the brakes and cycle the ABS pump several times. Last one was done by the dealer and the brakes gets a little better in feeling but not as it should be before change the brakes stuff. Then some spongy pedal feel is present. Brakes was bleed 5 times and I had change almost a gallon of brake fluid through the brake system.
I have read, research and check everything and seems to be ok, no leaks, no mechanic issues. I have done many test and I close my options to more bleed or the MC is going bad not totally but it could be bad. The last test that I have done is that if I push the MC several times, 5 for example, the pedal goes up and it get hard again like it should be. Stop it. Push again and the spongy feel is there again.
Ok friends I need some advice, because I have read comments of many people with years with this problem, and supposedly is all about brake bleeding, still there some bubbles around it. But it could not be soo difficult to bleed our brakes.
Thanks for your support in advance,


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: !!!! More brake bleed or Master Cylinder is bad !!!! (elio)*

Air in the system is possible, also check for leaks. You may be getting air in the system via a leak. Are you using a pressure bleeder? Depressing the pedal 10 times or so per side, not letting the fluid to get low in the booster reservoir. 
Sounds like your driving it, so it stops good right? Does your brake upgrade require a new MC or valves to equalize the pressure.


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: !!!! More brake bleed or Master Cylinder is bad !!!! (ny_fam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ny_fam* »_Air in the system is possible, also check for leaks. You may be getting air in the system via a leak. Are you using a pressure bleeder? 
 
No I was bleeding the brakes the old way pumping the pedal.

_Quote, originally posted by *ny_fam* »_Depressing the pedal 10 times or so per side, not letting the fluid to get low in the booster reservoir.
Sounds like your driving it, so it stops good right? Does your brake upgrade require a new MC or valves to equalize the pressure.


My car is braking good, and the ECS Stage 1 big brake kit that I install is all about bigger rotors, but calipers and hydraulic system is OEM, no changes at all.
I have thinking about residual valves too, but it does not makes sense because the hydraulic system is the same, so it should work as it was designed. 
I remember when I was at the dealer I test another MKIV GTI 1.8T and the brake pedal is great, rock solid from the beginning and very linear and little free pedal travel.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: !!!! More brake bleed or Master Cylinder is bad !!!! (elio)*

pick up a pressure bleeder for $40. It makes a world of difference.
How is the pedal with the car off?


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: !!!! More brake bleed or Master Cylinder is bad !!!! (ny_fam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ny_fam* »_pick up a pressure bleeder for $40. It makes a world of difference.

Friend which do you suggest me? I have seen Motive one for $90 or the Bavarian Auto Sport at $65.

_Quote, originally posted by *ny_fam* »_How is the pedal with the car off?


The first press step is something soft but the second one is rock solid.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: !!!! More brake bleed or Master Cylinder is bad !!!! (elio)*

better deal here
http://www.germanautoparts.com...tools
do the pressure bleeder first, if that doesn't work replace the MC. You'll need the pressure bleeder if you need to change the MC anyway.


----------

